# Add extra Iron with tnc complete ?



## eminor (5 Mar 2021)

Hello, I use tnc complete fertiliser, I am generally satisfied with it, however the red plants lack a bit of colour, I read that adding iron can amplify the colours of the plants. I have easylife ferro fertiliser, can I add this fertiliser with tnc complete, what is the limit not to be exceeded, I add 2ml per day of tnc complete for 35 litres of real water? thank you.


----------



## Zeus. (6 Mar 2021)

Quote
When iron (Fe) is deficient, plants will produce less chlorophyll in their new shoots. An iron deficiency is therefore easily identified in the shoot tips of fast-growing stem plants. The rich leaf green fades, and the young plant parts assume a yellow to white colour (chlorosis).
unquote

So having Fe in abundance (assuming no other deficiency's)  the plants will be a the colour they should be if it is red or green will be plant dependant, adding extra Fe will not make them redder.
To make some plants redder you can eg reduce NO3 levels which initiates a NO3 deficiency which makes some plants redder- but it doesn't mean they are healthier.

The spectrum of your light output can make the tank look better also, much of this is down to what the user likes, but ADA Solar RGB really make the reds pop - seeing is believing.

So picking the right plants and having the right light is the best way to get the reds to pop. If you use a sodium light plants will grow fine but look washed out and pale and reds will be very poor.

So in short, adding extra Fe when Fe is already in abundance will change nothing


----------



## eminor (6 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Quote
> When iron (Fe) is deficient, plants will produce less chlorophyll in their new shoots. An iron deficiency is therefore easily identified in the shoot tips of fast-growing stem plants. The rich leaf green fades, and the young plant parts assume a yellow to white colour (chlorosis).
> unquote
> 
> ...


Thx, always amazing information, new leaves have no deficiency, so I'll stay away from iron. I need rgb light, but i've read that CRI is low with rgb is that true ? my light CRI is 97 thx


----------



## Zeus. (6 Mar 2021)

Its the PAR (Photosynthetically active radiation) is what the plant is interested in, but we are also interested in the Light output and what spectrum is is that gives the plants their colours

If the light has no output in the 600-800nm your plants may be red but you will not see it as there's no output in that spectrum.

Getting the spectrum output of a light helps to work out what colours will show up, manufactures are usually poor at supply this info which is poor IMO
​


----------



## eminor (6 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Its the PAR (Photosynthetically active radiation) is what the plant is interested in, but we are also interested in the Light output and what spectrum is is that gives the plants their colours
> 
> If the light has no output in the 600-800nm your plants may be red but you will not see it as there's no output in that spectrum.
> 
> ...


I have those informations, but don't know if it's good, the green looks absolutely amazing under that light


----------



## Zeus. (6 Mar 2021)

It does seem pretty decent IMO, what make of light is it?


----------



## eminor (6 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> It does seem pretty decent IMO, what make of light is it?


DIY with Marswall, 5630, Cri 97 LED, really High quality LED


----------

